# Candled Eggs



## Anthony P (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

These are turtle eggs, but I was so excited and I wanted to share them. This is my first time incubating these, and a two egg clutch for them is pretty rare. They normally lay a single egg. Both eggs are developing, and here are pics of one of the eggs.

These eggs need to be really humid, like I would imagine Redfoots would require.

Thanks for looking 


Sorry, I wanted to mention specifically that these are Vietnamese Black Breasted Leaf Turtles Geoemyda spengleri.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 24, 2013)

Geoemyda spengleri eggs?


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes sir. I thought the fact that I could get a pic was pretty cool, so I decided to share them


----------



## tortadise (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome Anthony. I have been thinking about adding some of those to the collection. I think they need a good number of people captive breeding them.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 25, 2013)

There is nothing better than that!! So awesome!!
Thanks for sharing Anthony!!


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I am really excited to have them and to have gotten them studbook registered now. If they hatch, they will be the first hatchlings from this pair to be registered as well. 

We don't know what we will want to do with our hatchlings, but we are pretty sure we want to trade for different blood lines, and if so, we wouldn't want them to go far, if you know what I mean. Get yourself some breeders so I know our hatchlings end up in good hands ;-)

Did I just plan your whole spengleri future Kelly? I think I did.

Ant


----------



## tortadise (Aug 25, 2013)

Haha. Works for me Anthony. I should of picked up some from the NARBC show. They were pretty cheap for captive babies.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Kelly i found the guy who was breeding the splengeri at the NARBC!!! pm me and i'll send you his name


----------



## ksanchez (Aug 25, 2013)

Cool pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## kathyth (Aug 25, 2013)

Great pictures, Anthony! Congratulations.
Can't wait to see pictures of the babies.
:$


----------

